# shock of my life , quite unique ..........



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

so the other night i was holding Myami and playing with her feet only to notice on every foot her 2 middle paw pads are joined :nshocked2: her toes are also webbed between the 2 , it doesn't effect her in any way and i love her all the same  , but thought that it was to unique not to share


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

How odd  Ive never seen that before. Mia has 4 dew claws and a breeder once told me that it was an inbred trait. I hope that isnt the case with Myami.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Glyn has webbed feet too , my daughter found it a couple of weeks ago, How strange.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> How odd  Ive never seen that before. Mia has 4 dew claws and a breeder once told me that it was an inbred trait. I hope that isnt the case with Myami.


By 4 dew claws what do you mean ? , both Myamis parents come from seperate breeders so i would assume inbreeding isn't the case


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I've seen that on a lot of dogs in the vet clinic where I worked. Not terribly uncommon and I never saw it result in any issues.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> By 4 dew claws what do you mean ? , both Myamis parents come from seperate breeders so i would assume inbreeding isn't the case


She has an extra toe on each paw. Usually a dog will only have them on the front 2 but Mia also has them on the back paws. Makes for trimming them awful as they are hard to reach with a dremmel. 3 of my dogs dont have any dew claws so Im assuming the breeders had them removed after they were born.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

how funny bless her, our cat has got extra claws she looks like she is wearing mittens.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> She has an extra toe on each paw. Usually a dog will only have them on the front 2 but Mia also has them on the back paws. Makes for trimming them awful as they are hard to reach with a dremmel. 3 of my dogs dont have any dew claws so Im assuming the breeders had them removed after they were born.


ah i get you now  , have never seen that on a chi before but have noticed alot of rotties seem to have them


Milosmum said:


> how funny bless her, our cat has got extra claws she looks like she is wearing mittens.


that sounds so cute


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

omguthrie said:


> I've seen that on a lot of dogs in the vet clinic where I worked. Not terribly uncommon and I never saw it result in any issues.


have never seen it before  , all research i could find about it all only have it on the one paw not all ?


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

i think its quite cute! a little added extra to add to her cuteness!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That is very unique!


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

Milosmum said:


> how funny bless her, our cat has got extra claws she looks like she is wearing mittens.


That's a Polydactyl Cat. One of my moms cat had the extra toes. They are my favorite!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I wanted to comment on the rear-dew claws indicating in-breeding  ...

This is actually a myth---I am not sure where it came from, but I have heard it more than once, that rear dew claws indicate in-breeding. Based on research and talking to some people that have been in chihuahuas for a long time, as well as a few vets, it seems that it points back to older, more "original" chihuahua breeding stock. The rear dew claws can hide for generations and generations and surface here or there. But it usually means the dog has some of the original breed behind it. Of course all chihuahuas do, but some have been so far removed you don't see things like rear dew claws pop up much...BUT all they mean, if you see them, is just a throwback to old breeding stock 

That said, it sure is a B*TCH to deal w/ those rear dew claws...Bryco has them, as do a few other chis I know around here--when B gets a bit older and is done showing and I have to get him a dental (maybe I won't, but if I do??), I will soooo have those suckers removed.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I wanted to comment on the rear-dew claws indicating in-breeding  ...
> 
> This is actually a myth---I am not sure where it came from, but I have heard it more than once, that rear dew claws indicate in-breeding. Based on research and talking to some people that have been in chihuahuas for a long time, as well as a few vets, it seems that it points back to older, more "original" chihuahua breeding stock. The rear dew claws can hide for generations and generations and surface here or there. But it usually means the dog has some of the original breed behind it. Of course all chihuahuas do, but some have been so far removed you don't see things like rear dew claws pop up much...BUT all they mean, if you see them, is just a throwback to old breeding stock
> 
> That said, it sure is a B*TCH to deal w/ those rear dew claws...Bryco has them, as do a few other chis I know around here--when B gets a bit older and is done showing and I have to get him a dental (maybe I won't, but if I do??), I will soooo have those suckers removed.


That would make sense considering its always the same breeds i see with them , although i haven't seen a chi with them there is not a lot of chi's around my area so that is probably why , i would say 4 out of 10 rotties i see have them .


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have also heard that it is a myth.

Our Sheltie had double dew claws. We had them removed when he was neutered as they were catching on things.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

she is so sweet with that webbed toe..


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok, so how many of you looked at your chi's feet after this post?


----------

